# Do they stock Westgate park



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Havent fished there in years.Do they stock that pond anymore.Does anyone have any luck outta that pond.


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

My Dad and I have fished it several times. I don't know of them stocking it. All we've ever caught were small bluegill. I was lucky one time and caught a nice cat. Mostly little fish there if they bite. I've heard other people say they've caught cat there too. It get's noisy sometimes with kids. The kids tend to throw trash into the water too.


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

dont know if they stock it, but saw a big whale tale at the pavillion when I went by saturday


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know if it is stocked for sure. I have heard, second hand, that catfish from the state fair used to be split up to all city parks with ponds (including Antrim). I do remember, while playing softball back in the mid nineties, watching a kid drag a stringer with a few five pound channels across the field.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

My 1974 huffy is in there. We built a ramp by the west side of the pond. Started over by the little house there where they used to have the bean dinners. got up to maximum speed, came down a small hill the surrounds the pond, hit the concrete at full speed and hit the ramp perfect. Landed that bike about 7-10 feet out into the water. Just left it in there and walked home. That was in 1975. Anybody remember the crazy lady and her grown son with their shopping cart in the 70's fishing that pond everyday? Great memories......


----------



## busch5fan (Oct 8, 2008)

nothing but pure white trash fishing there these days. they use ocean poles with heavy weights cast them from one end to the other and try there best to snag something and will take anything home even a 4 inch bluegill


----------



## the duke of spook (Nov 2, 2009)

come on really! westgate?the river isnot too far...


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

the duke of spook said:


> come on really! westgate?the river isnot too far...



Dude i just asked a question.Thats all i fish is the river.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Back in the mid eighties I lived on Westgate Ave. At THAT time they did stock it with state fair cats as poster # 4 mentioned. I was there one day when they dumped a whole truckload of em in from the fair. Thousands of them. Don't know when or if they ever stopped stocking though, as I moved away the next year. BTW, I saw a 36" carp caught out of there! The guy had a tape measure, and hit 36" right on.


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

oh my..wheatie balls and first hook thru leg ..ouch..long time ago that was..forgot all about it till seeing this post..westgate pond..my my..


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

I really doubt there's anything left in that pond over 4 inches but i still see people(adults even!) fishing it every time i drive past.. There did used to be some nice Cats from the fair in there many a moon ago when i lived a few blocks away on Wicklow. And yeah i remember cart lady and her son too.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Now that it was mentioned, I remember the cart lady. There was a guy (looked to be in his mid 20's) that used to ride around the pond again and again ..., on a 20" bike that was CONSTANTLY cussing outloud to himself pretty loud. I thought he had Tourette's Syndrome, but not sure. He certainly didn't present a nice family atmosphere in the park and around the pond, especially with young kids around. Was that the cart lady's son?


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Not sure. they usually walked there with the shopping cart. They used to live down off the hilltop in the bottoms, maybe around Yale or Chicago Ave. We used to ride our bikes down Broad St. and see them coming. I think the cusser was from nearby the park, possibly even a patient over at the old state hospital on Broad.


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Was at the ER with my girlfriend last Wednesday night and a guy came in with his family and they had been fishing there and he caught a bat. Only problem was when he went to release it, it bit his finger and wouldn't let go..... Bet he had fun getting those 7 rabies shots!


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

LMAO my cousin was just talking about that i guess he knows the guy who got bit by the bat.He told me that about 2or3 days ago.


----------



## Batt201 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Joe,

I grew up on the hilltop and westgate was my old stomping grounds. I thought that pond was only about 3 feet deep. How deep is it?


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Batt201 said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> I grew up on the hilltop and westgate was my old stomping grounds. I thought that pond was only about 3 feet deep. How deep is it?


I'm not sure just how deep the water gets but i can tell you that about 30 years ago i (accidently) fell in it on the South Side of the pond and it was over my head (I'm 6'2").


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Shoulder deep on me back then on the west side of the pond, about 3 feet deep. There used to be a couple big rocks in the pond on the west side of it, we used to grab crawdads off it and use them for bait.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

call me crazy, i used to fish it every day three years ago when i was 16 because i didnt have my license yet and i lived really close to the pond but i used to go at night and fish with cut shad and i have caught some flathead in there 20 pounds. If knew how to upload pics i will put them on here for you all to see. I still spent hours at night fishing with little bites but when i did it was fish on.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just bought a house out west and i decided to give it a try......If you want to go bring your casting net and get some shad and use them on bottom i have been there 3 times and have caught some really nice channel cats....Also at night i have managed 2 flattys in one night on shad heads belive it or not one 15 pounds and the other 10+ fishing is ok there just got know how to catch them ....... Not the best spot in ohio but there is fish !!!!


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

FatRap007 said:


> Just bought a house out west and i decided to give it a try......If you want to go bring your casting net and get some shad and use them on bottom i have been there 3 times and have caught some really nice channel cats....Also at night i have managed 2 flattys in one night on shad heads belive it or not one 15 pounds and the other 10+ fishing is ok there just got know how to catch them ....... Not the best spot in ohio but there is fish !!!!




Dang i didnt no the cats was in there like that. A lot of people told me over the years they catch them and release them for the kids to catch. I aint fished there in years did you release them. I wouldnt mind rollin up there one night prolly looks alittle funny with a 10 foot poll in westgate lol....


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

lol Yea i onley use my 2 8 ft poles lol also i had a tub of liver the bluegill would not leave it alone as well with the yellow bellies .......I also caught a hybrig stiper on some liver i could not belive it. It also gets kinda ruff at nighttime there so i would not go alone unless you have some company. Anyone that likes cats and live out west should go give it a try i will try to post some pictures if i could ever figure out how to do it ..... If i ever use a computer its just for this


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

i remember when they drained it in the 80's my brother and some friends started playing football in there and i lost my shoe in the mud.so if you find a kangaroo shoe with the zipper please send it back. i grew up near there and have seen the cart lady.but not for a long time.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

How deep is westgate \m/


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

JOE B said:


> My 1974 huffy is in there. We built a ramp by the west side of the pond. Started over by the little house there where they used to have the bean dinners. got up to maximum speed, came down a small hill the surrounds the pond, hit the concrete at full speed and hit the ramp perfect. Landed that bike about 7-10 feet out into the water. Just left it in there and walked home. That was in 1975. Anybody remember the crazy lady and her grown son with their shopping cart in the 70's fishing that pond everyday? Great memories......


Nice artificial structure!


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

It's really just a hole where ton's of people fish it...most are kids with snaggin' hooks unfortunately...HOWEVER....I have caught several smallies on top water...as recent as 2 years ago...go figure.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

My youngest daughter has taken her fair share of crappie out of that place when I take her there in the fall. She has a blast. We used minno under a bobber as well as wax worms.


----------



## Crazybassgirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Will live in westgate and fish most of the summer. When we don't feel like trekking to our favorite fishing spots we just head over to the pond to kill some time. We have twice now caught a 30 inch carp! We refer to him a pole snatcher!! You can always count in catching nice 5-10 lbs cats (shovel head and channel cats) on hotdogs! That being said there are even bigger cats in there! The city is going to be doing some major work there this year 2014 and will be restocking it


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I used to go over to the park a few years back to metal detect. I alway try to be aware of my surrounds and had not felt unsafe during the daytime. People walking and playing soccer etc. Once after work if got there and began a sweep across the ground and noticed three young men watching me from across the park. Did not think anything until they split up circled me and came toward me from different directions. Believed it was not going to be friendly curiosity and too far from the car to run, I thought why am I here alone. Lucky for me a Columbus police cruiser pulled into the lot before they reached me and the three all turned and hurriedly headed toward Mound street. The officer stopped to use his cell phone in the lot. Having grown up on the west side and living in the area over 50 years I did not realize that it may not be the best place to be alone. I felt lucky that day a CP officer stopped to use his phone. 
Enjoy the fishing but take precautions.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

I go closeby to that park to get the car oil change. I dont feel very safe while doing that, let alone sitting there by myself for couple of hours in the dark. Safety first, people.


----------



## Crazybassgirl (Jan 7, 2014)

I can tell you that we live within view of the rec center and we have no issues. With that being said you have to use your street smarts wherever you are!


----------

